# Screen printing sew in tags



## RoboLove (Oct 15, 2007)

I am thinking of screen printing my own sew in tags for my range of t-shirts, has anyone got any experience in doing this? If so what is the best type of fabric to use and how do you prevent the tag from fraying along the sides?

Thanks


----------

